# dog not losing weight



## apami (Mar 22, 2019)

My little dog should be able to lose weight eating 300 calories a day. He is getting 200 calories a day and still not losing weight. At another website I calculated how much raw food (meat, organs, bones) he should eat daily if he was his ideal weight which would be about 14 lbs (he is 17.7 lbs now). The result was 4.48 ounces of raw meat daily. That would be 2.24 ounces twice a day. You know how tiny an amount of food that is? My dog would go insane from hunger. I have been giving him vegetables to fill him up while decreasing calories but it is not helping. I am at my wits end. I don't know what to do.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I know it’s been said to feed veggies to make a dog feel full, but dogs are able to digest some vegetables, especially cooked ones.My lot get 4 oz. a day. So, yeah the amount is smallish. Maybe try some meat based hard chews that your dog can spend time gnawing on without getting much actual food. The thick tight braided bully sticks (the ones made for big dogs), or very close trimmed hambones work for us. The kind of stuff that they chew, pull, yank, scrape just to get a sliver to actually swallow. 
You didn’t say how active your dog is and that can greatly affect weight loss. 
Have you had a vet check his health? There are health problems that can affect weight. 
You might want to look at your dog’s body too. My oldest pup has weighed in at 10lbs, almost, his entire adult life. When he was strictly kibble fed he looked heavy,even had a small roll of fat over his hips, but switched over to mostly raw, the fat roll disappeared he had a thinner look but the same weight. Not too long ago, he started looking too skinny, bones very visible, and he still weighs in at 10lbs.


----------



## apami (Mar 22, 2019)

Thank you Celt. Yes, he has been to the vet and I consult with a holistic vet too. He is getting a thyroid supplement now which is making a big difference and giving him more energy. He also gets a nutritional supplement called Nupro. He is getting 4 oz of food in the morning and again in the evening for a total of 130 calories and he seems satisfied with no begging for more food so hopefully that and the thyroid supplement will help with the weight. He gets plenty of exercise, I play fetch with him and make him run. He used to go for walks too but we have a bully dog in the neighborhood that has attacked my dog so we have to come up with other excursions for him.


----------



## Walt Watson (Mar 20, 2019)

Wet dog food is helpful in controlling your dog's calorie intake, and you can increase your pet's exercise. For example, take him to run, or buy him some interesting toys.
I want to control calorie intake just to control part of its weight.


----------

